# Amateurfotografie / Urheberrecht



## Precog (25. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich sitze zur Zeit an einer Seminararbeit zum Thema Amateurfotografie und Urheberrecht. Dabei möchte ich kurz auch den Begriff Amateurfotografie näher erläutern, also auf die historische Entwicklung sowie die Abrgenzung gegenbüber bspw. der Profifotografie eingehen. Kennt jemand von euch interessante Statistiken oder Seiten, die sich mit dem Thema befassen oder hat sonst irgendein hilfreiches Input?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## chmee (25. Juni 2010)

Ich denke, Einiges wird schon mit der Definitionsunterscheidung Amateur/Profi klar. Die Wiki-Einträge sind gut geschrieben. Gleichzeitig ist die eindeutige Unterscheidung eben nicht so eindeutig. Ein Profi kann in seinem "Privatleben" Künstler und Amateurfotograf sein. Was nun?

Das größte deutsche DSLR-Forum hat leider keine Attributabfrage Amateur/Profi ins User-Profil eingebaut. Aufgrund der Diskussionen dort müsste man denken, es sind alle Physiker,Optiker, Mechaniker und Profifotografen.. Kann aber auch den oben genannten Grund haben, dass (zB ich) auch schon Geld bekommen habe für Fotografien, aber den Großteil als Hobby sehe..

Vielleicht hilft Dir diese -Suche weiter - http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=site:dslr-forum.de+amateur+profi
mfg chmee


----------



## Precog (27. Juni 2010)

Hi, danke, da gab es ja schon so einige Diskussion 

Kennt jemand zufällig noch Quellen für Statistiken und Zahlen zum Thema Fotografie / Amateur / Profi / Verbreitung von Digitalkameras usw.?
Das wäre extrem hilfreich.

Danke und mfG,
Precog.


----------

